# Grass clippings on the deck & baffle kit issues revisited...



## guest

i installed my baffle kit and cut the grass tonight.. there was a big improvement... not totally fixed but a big improvement.. 

on the left side there was still a lot - not like in my original pic - FYI the pic was taken after only 2 or 3 passes on my lawn.. by the time id finished cutting there was 2-3 inches of grass... 


This time there was less grass but still a lot more than on the right side... 


i cut the grass at a height setting of 3 sort of in the middle..


On the right side of the deck there is practically no clippings.. on the left side.. there was about 1/2-3/4 of an inch of clippings.... 
Im wondering if the gators casue some lifting of the clippings and make the mess.. but id feel better about that assumption if clippings were on both sides..


----------



## Stewart

Is that just a baffle or is it a mulching kit like the other pictures?


----------



## guest

just a baffle kit.. i looked at the install procedures and i put the bolts in backwards so the round part of the bolt is on the outside not the inside.. maybe that will have some affect...

see vipers picture:
<img src=http://www.trailtamer.com/letsrace/images/deck1.jpg>

i thought the rounded part of the bolts should be on the outside (for looks mostly) but i am wondering if the actual bolts on the inside are causing less baffleing... i have to swap them around


also for the 1st time in 2 years of cutting my chute got clogged... TWICE... not sure if thats due to the baffle kit, the gators or my bolt install...


----------



## luckycharms

I didn't know you had an Ingersoll. What model is this and does it work? BTW, Did you have to pay for this baffle kit or was it available in response to a TSB?

Thanks
-LC


----------



## Argee

What gives SJ...you've never made mention of that Ingersoll....

INFO...INFO...INFO...What year? What HP? What attachments?


----------



## guest

you guys...  

gotta ask Viper.. its his picture i posted... 


I was trying to be nice and save andy a little disk space.. what, with all the pictures i post on this site.. i feel like i should be paying rent...


FYI: simplicity gave me the baffle kit, no questions asked...


but ive heard others say that they want to charge them for it..


----------



## Chris

You can pay rent if you want. Bill last month was $650.00
This month it is really cooking UP!  

Might cost me a cool $1K/month to run this place before too long. I might have to charge you 20/month just for your pictures! 

HAHA

Andy


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I might have to charge you 20/month just for your pictures!
> 
> *



that 20 bucks comes with a TF shirt right? 


Wow 650$ for what its worth.. we do appreciate it...


----------



## viper8u2

Hey guys,

Thje ingersoll is a case hydriv 224, 14hp kohler k321, full hydrauliics. I liked the tractor and its built like a sh*t brick house, I just wanted a nicer tractor because I got a new lawn in and figured what the heck? j/k  I actually wanted one that I could mulch with and was a little bigger and the fiance' was going to let me.

The tractor runs great when its running, right now I have a strange problem when its been running for about 45 minutes, it will just die. I can watch all the gas drain down the line from the carb, not sure if I need a new carb or what, havent messed around too much with it.

The tractor has a lever that goes from low, neutral and high, I swear when I put it in high, this thing cruises about 12mph lol. 

I am going to be taking it up to the cabin. I do have a snocaster for it also.

Later,

Mike


----------



## Stewart

Hey Viper, that isn't the tractor in the pictures I am guessing. Do you have a pic of the case/ingersoll?


----------



## viper8u2

Hey Stew,

The case is in the background, I can take a pick later of it. Pretty dirty right now, just cut the back field on the back of my property line, the weeds were like 3-4 feet tallarmy 

Mike


----------



## Stewart

Sorry I didn't pan the pic that far!!! My grandfather used to have an older Case. It was a hydro that you used a handle up by the steering wheel to choose the direction of travel. It had a low and high range lever down below the seat you could pick between low and high range. It was also full hydro for raising and lowering the deck or blade he had for the front. It had three blades in the deck and I would guess it was probably 48". Give or take it has been a while. If I had to guess I think he got it in the late 70's, and I have no clue of model numbers ect. I wish I had payed more attention. I am sure it would still be a decent tractor today, he took pretty good care of his equipment. He was kind of a yankee ingenuity kind of guy and instead of buying wheel weights he mounted a wire milk crate behind the seat with angle iron and turn buckles and filled it up with lead and assorted cast iron pipe chunks. He used to be in the plumbing business.... Anyway long post! I wouldn't mind having it today!:wontshare


----------



## guest

stew i did no see it either... I thought Lucky Charms was just on the 'sauce' when he asked me about it.. then when Argee mentined it too it occured i was not seeing 1/2 of the picture...


----------



## jbetts13

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *What gives SJ...you've never made mention of that Ingersoll....
> 
> INFO...INFO...INFO...What year? What HP? What attachments? *


can't you tell it's not SJ it's so simple it's not as shinny as john's you would think by know you would know lol


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *can't you tell it's not SJ it's so simple it's not as shinny as john's you would think by know you would know lol *


 
you'd think they would have known that James.. 
But Vipers Simplicity could have confused them its soooo clean!!!


----------



## Chris

It was VERY shiny so I thought it could have been SJ's unit. I actually figured it out earlier since the reflection of the photographer in the hood didn't seem to be of unsually large girth!    (IT couldn't be SJ!) 

Plus, where is the dog that is usually in all of SJ's pictures?

HAHAHA

:furious:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by admin _
> * I actually figured it out earlier since the reflection of the photographer in the hood didn't seem to be of unsually large girth!    (IT couldn't be SJ!)
> 
> : *



Ouch.. That hurt... Im gonna have to relieve the hurt somehow.... HMMM Food... Im going to Mcdonalds...
:homereat:


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=42361>


----------



## Stewart

That is it the cat is out of the bag, that is me on my way to get some grub on my 100 series!!!!!:homereat:


----------



## Chris

I think he definately weighs more than the tractor! 
:homereat:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *That is it the cat is out of the bag, that is me on my way to get some grub on my 100 series!!!!!:homereat: *


or could it be chippy at the DQ ordering some more frozen dog food???


----------



## Stewart

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *or could it be chippy at the DQ ordering some more frozen dog food??? *


That lets me off the hook!


----------



## guest

hey stew congrats... youre into the triple digits now.... > 1000 posts... Wow


----------



## Stewart

Wow, I guess it had to happen sometime!


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *can't you tell it's not SJ it's so simple it's not as shinny as john's you would think by know you would know lol *


In retrospec, I now notice that the Simplicity has no hubcaps or chrome bumpers on it...plus John doesn't let his deck get that dirty:lmao:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hey stew congrats... youre into the triple digits now.... > 1000 posts... Wow *


:ditto: way to go Stew :thumbsup:


----------



## viper8u2

would you believe that deck is only from mowing 3 times? Thats why the tractor looks so clean, its brand new

I guess I'm going to have to get some hubcaps on mine just to mess with SJ, Heck, I even know some guys that could do some flames for me  

Mike


----------

